# Elvetham Heath Photos



## JRPHOTOS (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry i only got pictures of one of the TT's for some reason i had the wife with me so prob got dragged off.

Anyway only joined to post this if anyone wants the full resolution version drop me a PM.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice shot I have seen that TT some where before It is not one of the better ones on the Forum :wink: [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Nice photo John 

I am sure you will be getting a PM from Tej


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome nice shot I have seen that TT some where before It is not one of the better ones on the Forum :wink: [smiley=fireman.gif]


Christ not that pile of junk again. Most of the mods on that have been done on a shoestring, the guy who owns it has no taste whatsoever. It needs lowering too, and spacers, and proper brakes.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

definatly agree with all the comments above, but could i have a high res copy. not for me....its for my mate! :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> definatly agree with all the comments above, but could i have a high res copy. not for me....its for my mate! :roll:


Oh shit Tej, its your car isnt it? Im sorry about everything I said, well, except for the taste comment.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > definatly agree with all the comments above, but could i have a high res copy. not for me....its for my mate! :roll:
> ...


no problem mate, it must have been the black and white that threw you off...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


You saying I'm racist?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> definatly agree with all the comments above, but could i have a high res copy. not for me....its for my mate! :roll:


Right as if you have a mate :wink:


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Great day out!  Lovely to see all that attended.

Some photos here: http://public.fotki.com/gloveywoo/elvetham-heath-car-/

Didn't get a shot of all our cars from the front though 

I also will send high res phtos on request. Also if you want me to delete a photo or blank some plates out please let me know.

James


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Grrrrrr :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Grrrrr to you too.


----------



## JRPHOTOS (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are the rest of the pictures that i took.

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a60/jo ... /Elvetham/


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures John, some really nice shots there.

Esp loved this car


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JRPHOTOS said:


> Sorry i only got pictures of one of the TT's for some reason i had the wife with me so prob got dragged off.
> 
> Anyway only joined to post this if anyone wants the full resolution version drop me a PM.


Nice piccie. A little pimp my ride 8)


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Did anyone get any pictures of that nice policeman who was parked next to you in his nice police van? ? ? ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

this one?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> Did anyone get any pictures of that nice policeman who was parked next to you in his nice police van? ? ? ?


yes but he hasnt had an evening spare yet to post them but they are coming.....


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Wak said:


> Audi_TT_Spares said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get any pictures of that nice policeman who was parked next to you in his nice police van? ? ? ?
> ...


I would not, ive got to look in to this, as someone complained... best i dont know :roll:


----------

